# Festool denibber



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Anyone used a festool denibber on run removal or dirt nibs ?


----------



## asasprey (Feb 26, 2008)

Scoobycarl said:


> Anyone used a festool denibber on run removal or dirt nibs ?


I haven't, but saw this class trick the other day which I really want to try! 




The results are amazing and theres no risk of sanding too much out either


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Ahh the stopper trick lol ! Ive been using that method for a good few years and it works really well if its a flat (ish) panel ! Some of the curvier panels are a bit awkward but still good results can be had ! I stopper the run after a good bake with ir lamp the hit it with 400 then 600 then 800 1200 1500 and 2000 ! Its long winded but a redo is longer ! 
I love gunmans videos on youtube &#55357;&#56838;&#55357;&#56838;&#55357;&#56838;
Wish we had there weather lol


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I use the Festool rubber block denibbler and that has worked well for me for localised repairs and recently I bought a set of three Shim Masks (about £30 something for three of them). I've not had the opportunity yet to use them in anger but the principle is there and I do have a load of razor blades to take the top off the run or chip repair prior to using the denibbler.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I blade runs out, none of this template bs used though. 

To determine the location of the run, spray some black spray paint over the area. 

I literally shave a blade over the top until it's reduced, then flat it with 2000 and a rubber block. 

I also regularly used a mirka shark fin, but never for runs.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Lol i have never NOT noticed a run ha ha 
It isnt the run as such that causes the problem when sanding (in whatever fashion you choose ) its the low spot under the "drip" that has less material and therefore most of the time will go through first ! When using stopper it protects that area !


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Also the trouble with blades is it can pull a lump off if it is not fully hard,i do use blades but then follow up with stopper method


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Paint better and stop getting runs :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

I was told if you dont get runs now n then you're not trying hard enough! In all honesty I've had 1 in about 4 weeks so i dont get many but with colder temps you're gonna get em now n then lol


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

I've got various run files I bought in a pack years ago. But any file cut down and stick on a block of wood works. 

Key is to get it rock hard first though. Lamp it and get it cooking.


----------

